# Adrian Flux - Christmas 2014 Opening Hours



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
Below are Adrian Flux’s opening hours over the festive period.
Regards,
Dan

Wednesday 24th December: 9.00am – 2.00pm
Christmas Day: Closed
Boxing Day: Closed
Saturday 27th December: Closed
Monday 29th December: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Tuesday 30th December: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Wednesday 31st December: 9.00am – 3.00pm
New Years Day: Closed
Friday 2nd January: 9.00am – 5.30pm
Saturday 3rd January: 9.00am – 4.00pm
Monday 5th January: Normal Hours


----------

